# can someone help me track my ex racehorse's history?



## jamstrumpet (16 October 2013)

My ex racer was called Up Above  -(IRE) . Would love to find some photos and history if anyone can help.  Thanks Sam


----------



## viking Flagship (16 October 2013)

not pics, but if I've done this right......this should be a link to past form etc.......
http://www.irishracing.com/horse?name=Up-Above&prt=236522  hope that helps.


----------



## skyejosh (16 October 2013)

Hi if you go onto racingpost.com and put your horses name in the search it will give you all of the race history and there is a few photos on there working on the gallops. For more history you can always try contacting the old trainer. Hope that helps you.


----------



## jamstrumpet (18 October 2013)

thanks guys that helps


----------

